# Crazy Pet Photos



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Post some of your crazy pet photos here









My little weeny dog *Poopie* sleeping on the cat *Booty*.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

My German shepherd/black lab mix in her favorite position.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 4, 2012)

I am owned by a ferret so all my pics of him are crazy.

That being said, here he is all tuckered out from killing his stuffed duck. 










~Kelli


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

My cat Ellie, She wanted to believe she could fit in the box, so she had to try.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

How many pics can we post? With two bostons I could play this game all day.


----------



## Aquinoobie16 (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh you guys are in for it im gunna get some pictures of my rats tomorrow they do the craziest things lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

here's my cat Taz, she loves tassels and attacks them like crazy. The second pic proves she really is a normal looking cat! lol


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

xenxes said:


>


"BRING ME A SANDWICH!" :hihi:

Or, that awkward moment when the person you were just telling a joke about walks in and you stop mid-joke.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Keepem going!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

This is our Maine ****, Toby the Cat. As you can see he pretty much owns the place. Most of the pics I take of him are on my cell and completely random so not the best images but I just have to catch him. 










The second pic is how I normally find him around the house. 










Here he is watching the Olympics women's gymnastics from a few nights ago. He was sitting on the couch in this position intently watching the games, undisturbed for about 20 minutes until my wife asked him was he enjoying it.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

This one had to be my favorite shot of Sassy. She was all about comfort and when my husband stacked up 3 dog beds when he was cleaning the living room she had to try it out. She was nearly fifteen years old at the time and I took this the *second* time she climbed aboard.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

lol - Sassy reminds me of The Princess and The Pea!


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

*Buddha and Kovu*

I got a million pictures of Kovu on my phone, these are just a couple ~


wanting our attention









getting our sink all hairy :/









pulling a toby. i find her like this every once in a while, normally in the same spot in the hallway








kept PG13 of course 



heres one of buddha sleeping in the car











this guy isnt a pet, but we caught him in a nearby pond.








GROSS.


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

in the laundry hamper






















































fresh out of the egg




































vanuatu ground boa


















best gecko photo ever!


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Booty naptime


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Goats are the most odd creatures. I love my herd.


----------



## jimsuy (Jan 25, 2008)

my superworms breeding


----------



## poppyseed (Feb 23, 2010)

does crazy with a hint of cute count?

as a pup:

















confronted after being naughty:









major swag:









them ears:









He can carry this around in his mouth:









Pipsqueak:









and the honorary pet squirrel:


----------



## BlueSlurpee (Jul 18, 2008)

My buddy, Diesel, in full Tennis Ball Beast mode.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

beautiful brindle - does he have Boxer in him?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Go Jets









with her favorite teddy bear









Scream!!!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

My sisters cat.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Can't resist. Got a few more.



















Before:









After:


----------



## Pearl2011 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Smudge, the special one*

I know my cat has issue. She like to sit in the sink and get soaking.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

hahahaha love it! i came home to find Toby had snuck into my office and was locked in while we went out to eat and run some errands.. lets just say he managed to get into one of the fish food bags and there were a zillion micro pellets strewn all over the carpet plus a host of other things in general disarray. He has been banished from my fish room and is currently in the dog house.


----------



## Pearl2011 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just watched my cat for 5min stock . . . a beach ball. We thought it was a mole but oh no she is our little hunter. Wish I could of filmed it.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Goats are the most odd creatures. I love my herd.


Awesome. I knew a few goats when I was a kid. They are really cool. 

Lots of great cat photos. I am not a cat person but they do look great in photos. 

My pups


----------



## jimsuy (Jan 25, 2008)

Scorp


----------



## Aquinoobie16 (Oct 19, 2011)

A couple of my crazy ratties









Two more cuddling









Crazy kitten playing in the blanket









Then she got sleepy Hahaha 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lots of crazy pets lol, most people i've met with aquariums are all around animal people.


----------

